# BRP road race Sunday???



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Anyone interested in running road at the Gate Sunday?

It's a scheduled race day for the Gate, BRP's are welcome


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

I already have my cars there. :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Tread1 said:


> I already have my cars there. :thumbsup:


I guess you're in


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Not I it's still summer  How many were at test and tune day?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> Not I it's still summer  How many were at test and tune day?


There were approx 14 or so guys running multiple classes total.

Even CHUCK MACKIN was there!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Sorry I will be out of town


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> Sorry I will be out of town


Are you still on "vacation"??


----------



## cheeks (Apr 8, 2009)

is there a race tomarrow if so whats the address never been there before i race offroad wanted to check out the onroad track thanks


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

cheeks said:


> is there a race tomarrow if so whats the address never been there before i race offroad wanted to check out the onroad track thanks


The Gate:
1733 Pearl Road,
Unit 119
Brunswick, Ohio 44212


----------



## cheeks (Apr 8, 2009)

ok thanks


----------



## cheeks (Apr 8, 2009)

what time does racing start


----------

